# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Real Madrid C.F.

## Nice_Boy

*REAL MADRID C.F.*

----------


## The.ReaL

fitore sonte ndaj santanderit  :buzeqeshje: 


RONALDO OZIL

----------


## Robben

Real Madrid	6 - 1	Racing Santander


Ronaldo nuk esht normal me te vertet..

----------


## Nice_Boy

*Real Madrid 6 - 1 Racing Santander
*

----------


## The.ReaL

Ronaldo shkon në totalin e 9 golave ne Premiera Divison  :buzeqeshje: 

---> Real Madrid

----------


## strange

*Shkëlqimi i CR7 dhe rënia e shokut Messi* 

Ndoshta titulli duket paksa i çuditshëm, por kësaj radhe vendosëm që të përdorim titullin e librit të Dritëro Agollit, “Shkëlqimi dhe Rënia e Shokut Zylo”, me një modifikim fare të vogël, në atë që tani ne e quajmë “Shkëlqimi i CR7 dhe Rënia e Shokut Messi”.

Ju kujtohet një vit më parë kur keni pasur rastin ta lexoni një prej editorialeve më të veçanta që si subjekt pati Lionel Mesin dhe ‘jashtëtokësorizmin’ e tij. Por, harrojeni tani Messin, sepse këtu pari ka filluar të ri-shkëlqejë një yll i ri, një yll që është lindur i tillë, që po lë gjurmë si i tillë, e që do vdesë si i tillë, Cristiano Ronaldo i njohur si CR7.

Sezoni i jashtëzakonshëm i Cristiano Ronaldos me Manchester United, kur pati shënuar 42 gola në të gjitha garat, e dërgoi portugezin te skuadra me lojën më të mirë sot në botë, Real Madridi. Sezoni i parë për Ronaldon ishte sa fantastik aq edhe zhgënjyes, pasi që në skenë ishte një aktor tjetër, i quajtur atëkohë si ‘joplanetar’, Lionel Messi.

Sezoni i ri 2010-2011 duket të jetë destinuar plotësisht për Cristiano Ronaldon. Superylli portugez ka shënuar deri në këtë moment dhjetë gola në La Liga, pa e përfshirë atë goditjen fenomenale ndaj Milanit.

Ronaldo këtë sezon po tregon gjithçka dhe kur themi gjithçka, kemi të bëjmë me GJITHÇKA. Ndaj Milanit, Ronaldo kreu pothuajse vetë gjithë punën. Heroi i vitit të kaluar në Bernabeu, Pato, shkaktoi një goditje dënimi. Më pas, vjen në skenë njeriu i duhur për ekzekutime. Pasi kapi topin me një lehtësi të jashtëkonshme, e përcjellur me klas e elegancë të paparë, Cristiano e lë topin në fushëbetejë, për t’ia dhënë goditjen kundërshtarit.

Shikon njëherë Ozilin, i cili hedhë flokët menjëanë me shenjë që Ronaldo ta marrë përgjegjësinë. Shikon njëherë përreth dhe përqëndrohet te portieri Amelia. Shikimi i tij prej një ikone shpon ndërgjegjen e porterit të Milanit, që humb veten dhe nuk di ta pozicionojë si duhet murin e gjallë. Zhvendohet tri hapa mbrapa, hap këmbët në stilin e tij, frymon thellë dhe gjithë sytë kthehen kah CR7. Fillon vrapin dhe të gjithë ngadalë ngriten në këmbë, të shtangur në pritje të konkluzionit dhe…ndizet i gjithë stadiumi. Cristiano Ronaldo ka shënuar gol ndaj Milanit, të cilit iu gëzua më shumë se një fëmijë. Gjithë Bernabeu në këmbë.

Me që jemi tek golat, mbetemi tek golat dhe te ndeshja e zhvilluar ndaj Racing Santanderit ku portugezi realizoi katër gola. Shpejtësia e Ronaldos u shfaq edhe njëherë në horizont, kur Gonzalo Higuain lanson një top në zonë. Cristiano Ronaldo si tigër i vërtetë hyn brenda dhe realizon gol. Pas golit të parë që dëshmoi shpejtësinë, i kthehemi golit të tretë që shfaq qëndrueshmërinë. Një harkim ashtu të zakonshëm, nuk e kap dot Cristiano, që pasi shkoi në publik, u kthye si vigan, mashtroi një herë e lehtë mbrojtjen mysafire dhe shënoi gol të bukur nga afërsia.

Definitivisht Crisitano Ronaldo po rikthehet në formën më të mirë, duke lënë nën hije Lionel Messin. Ronaldo ka filluar të shfaqë shpejtësinë rinore, qëndrueshmërinë e një kolosi, moralin e një tigri, kreativitetin e një piktori në asistime, shpejtësinë e një leopardi, dhe…çfarë ka tjetër që nuk kemi përmendur për këtë njeri, për këtë njeri që është shembull i fëmijëve tanë, shembull i një mentaliteti që nuk e ka në fjalor të vetin fjalën dorëzim.

Në ringjalljen e Ronaldos ka luajtur rol serioz strategu më karizmatik në histori të futbollit, Jose Mourinho, që si mjeshtër i moralit që është, arriti që ta zgjojë nga foleja skifterin e quajtur CR7. Motivatori i Ronaldos, tani duket të jetë njëkohësisht dhe shkatërruesi i Messit, pasi që ishte Mourinho ai që zbuloi ‘vaksinën’ kundër sëmundjes së quajtur Barcelona, me ç’rast duhet të ndalësh ‘bakterien’ e quajtur Lionel Messi.



Por, çdo anë e bardhë, ka dhe anën e zezë të saj. Në fakt, nuk është që kemi të bëjmë me ndonjë të ‘zezë’ të madhe, por për ata që njohin Ronaldon është çështje brengosëse. Ju kujtohet Alessandro Nesta dhe fluturimet e tij në publik nga Ronaldo? Atë fansat duan ta shohin më shpesh. Janë driblimet ato për të cilat po flasim. Në driblim, Messi mbetet kampionë i kampionëve, por nuk është e thënë që Ronaldo nuk di të driblojë, por ende nuk e ka gjetur elementin e tij, elementin e driblimit në vrap, shkatërrues për rivalët.



Për Lionel Messin dhe aftësitë e tij nuk ka nevojë të flitet shumë, pasi që ai është i dëshmuar nga sezoni i kaluar. Por, a thua vallë pse ka dështuar Messi në Botëror? Nëse këtu ka faj Maradona, pse vallë ‘El Messiah’ nuk po tregon atë që tregoi sezonin e kaluar? Është pikërisht ajo arseyja – Xavi dhe Iniesta. Kur këta dy futbollistë, njëri prej tyre nëse është i lënduar, atëherë ‘lëndohet’ në njëfarë mënyre edhe Lionel Messi. Pa dy mjeshtrit e futbollit, dy artistët e Camp Nou, i ashtuquajturi ‘Zoti’ nga Samuel Eto’o, Lionel Messi, nuk po arrin që të shfaqë elegancën dhe prepotencën ikonike të sezonit të kaluar, kur theu, shkatërroi e djegi gjithçka. Duket se tani ia ka lënë vendin rivalit të tij të përbetuar, Ronaldos.

Këtu është vendi që të flasim për Ronaldon e jo për rivalin e tij Lionel Messi, por medoemos duhet të përmendet fakti, që ‘el Messiah’ këto ditë nuk po dëgjohet, përkundër golave. Tani rolet siç duket janë ndërruar në krahasim me sezonin e kaluar. Tani jashtëtokësori është Ronaldo, heroi është Ronaldhe lojtari më i mirë në botë është Ronaldo…apo jo?




Natyrisht, përgjigjen e kësaj pyetje do ta kuptojmë më 28 nëntor në ‘el Classico’, por duam të dimë nga ju lexues të nderuar, tifozë të Real Madridit dhe Barcelonës, të Lionel Messit e Cristiano Ronaldos, e të futbollit në përgjithësi, se a ka filluar shkëlqimi i Ronaldos dhe rënia e Lionel Messit? Cili është lojtari më i mirë i planetit? Shprehuni në hapësirën për komente….


/Telegrafi/



____


E pash lojën mbrëmë dhe me të vërtet me pëlqej loja që bëri Reali dhe Ronaldo. Urime për fitoren dhe shpresoj që këtë here ta fitoni El Clasicon pas 4 humbjeve radhazi me duket. (:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> *Shkëlqimi i CR7 dhe rënia e shokut Messi* 
> 
> Ndoshta titulli duket paksa i çuditshëm, por kësaj radhe vendosëm që të përdorim titullin e librit të Dritëro Agollit, Shkëlqimi dhe Rënia e Shokut Zylo, me një modifikim fare të vogël, në atë që tani ne e quajmë Shkëlqimi i CR7 dhe Rënia e Shokut Messi.
> 
> Ju kujtohet një vit më parë kur keni pasur rastin ta lexoni një prej editorialeve më të veçanta që si subjekt pati Lionel Mesin dhe jashtëtokësorizmin e tij. Por, harrojeni tani Messin, sepse këtu pari ka filluar të ri-shkëlqejë një yll i ri, një yll që është lindur i tillë, që po lë gjurmë si i tillë, e që do vdesë si i tillë, Cristiano Ronaldo i njohur si CR7.
> 
> Sezoni i jashtëzakonshëm i Cristiano Ronaldos me Manchester United, kur pati shënuar 42 gola në të gjitha garat, e dërgoi portugezin te skuadra me lojën më të mirë sot në botë, Real Madridi. Sezoni i parë për Ronaldon ishte sa fantastik aq edhe zhgënjyes, pasi që në skenë ishte një aktor tjetër, i quajtur atëkohë si joplanetar, Lionel Messi.
> 
> Sezoni i ri 2010-2011 duket të ë destinuar plotësisht për Cristiano Ronaldon. Superylli portugez ka shënuar deri në këtë moment dhjetë gola në La Liga, pa e përfshirë atë goditjen fenomenale ndaj Milanit.
> ...




Kush ka qënë ai që ka botuar këtë paçavure? Jam i sigurtë se kjo njëherë është shkruajtur në letër higjenike pasi duket frymëzimi hale-stik dhe krahasimet jashtëqitë-sore.Mjer ai i ziu që e ka postuar, për veten e vet.Një karrabush që nuk di të lidhi dy fjalë.

----------


## The.ReaL

Ti di ti lidhesh fort  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

E ku e pate ju renien e messit ?
Ngaqe po shenon cdo ndeshje?
lol

Mos ja fusni kot. 

Mgjth , une e kam thene me pare CR eshte lojtar i madh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Ti di ti lidhesh fort


Ec mër karrabush se ka qënë një psikotifoz si puna jote që e ka shkrujt atë artikullin,se mos ti ndan shumë.Pale Pale,dini dhe të ironizoni.

----------


## Genius

> Ec mër karrabush se ka qënë një psikotifoz si puna jote që e ka shkrujt atë artikullin,se mos ti ndan shumë.Pale Pale,dini dhe të ironizoni.


Më e keqja është se ai personi që e ka shkruar, është tifoz i Interit. Më përpara shkruante për Lajmesport.com, aktualisht i punësuar tek Telegrafi.com.

Idiotësira të tilla lexon kudo, siduket do të marri fam tek adhuruesit e shumtë të Realit që janë në Kosovë.  :perqeshje: 

Nga ana profesionale, është një shkrim zero. Nuk duhet marruar fare në konsiderat si një shkrim gazetari, por si shkrim i një tifozi ultras të një ekipi.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Më e keqja është se ai personi që e ka shkruar, është tifoz i Interit. Më përpara shkruante për Lajmesport.com, aktualisht i punësuar tek Telegrafi.com.
> 
> Idiotësira të tilla lexon kudo, siduket do të marri fam tek adhuruesit e shumtë të Realit që janë në Kosovë. 
> 
> Nga ana profesionale, është një shkrim zero. Nuk duhet marruar fare në konsiderat si një shkrim gazetari, por si shkrim i një tifozi ultras të një ekipi.


Këtë thash dhe unë,nuk ka ndonjëfarë analize aty thjesht metafora hale-stike.

----------


## Milkway

I kam tregu edhe aty se eshte shkrimi me idiotesk qe eshte shkruar. 

Ma merr mendja qe as ne gazetat madriliene nuk shkruhet keshtu e ky psiko ja fut ashtu qe edhe  vet e ka veshtir me besu.

----------


## presHeva-Lee

Hahaha sa kam qesh me ket shkrim nga ky idiot , po si mund te bjer nga forma Messi ku ne cdo loj po shenon ky ose esht budalla ose luan rolin e nje budallai .
Ne ChL sa gola ka shenuar C.Ronaldo a me thot dikush !!?? me duket vetem 1 
Messi sa e di un ka shenuar 4 gola 

ndersa ne Lig C.Ronaldo ka shenuar 9 Messi ka shenuar 5 gola dhe MESSI 2 loja (nuk jam i sigurt 100%) nuk ka luajtur . 
Tash a me thot ndokush a ka ra Messi prej forme apo ktij Lopes se gjall i duket !!

----------


## Altin1

> S'më duket ndonjë lojtarë i madh ky Ozili. Në  kërkohet të luhet futboll e këtij i mungon  e Realit dhe Ligës së Spanjës. Sidooft them që kjo blerje s'luan aspak rol të madh në Madrid e as që pres që do të na sjell dicka të mirë (mendoj unë)





> nuk ka kapacitet as Özil as khedira qe te gjejn vend ne formacionin e pare,por edhe nese luajn ndonjeher skan per te shkelqyer se ne real edhe pastruesit e trikove te lojtarve dijn per futboll me shum se lojtaret e bremenit dhe shtutgartit


He mo, si po ju duken keta amatoret e Bremenit dhe Stuttgartit tani?

----------


## The.ReaL

Ozil eshte i shkelqyer dhe me pelqen shum , ndersa Khedira s`ma mbush syrin.

Sonte barazuam me Murcien per Kupen e Mbretit , nje dominim i plotë po kur mbrohesh me 11 lojtar dhe nje portjer fantastik nuk ke shka te besh , ai Pedro Leon humbi 1 rast %% , eshte i lodhur fare bashke me ate graneron dhe diarran , eshte ndeshje kthimin ne Berrnabeu ne Nentor keshtu qe gjithqka metet pezull deri atherë.

Sonte nuk luajten Ozil , Alonso , Marcelo , Carvalho ndersa Di Maria dhe Higuain luajten vetem 15 minuta.

----------


## Milkway

> Ozil eshte i shkelqyer dhe me pelqen shum , ndersa Khedira s`ma mbush syrin.
> 
> Sonte barazuam me Murcien per Kupen e Mbretit , nje dominim i plotë po kur mbrohesh me 11 lojtar dhe nje portjer fantastik nuk ke shka te besh , ai Pedro Leon humbi 1 rast %% , eshte i lodhur fare bashke me ate graneron dhe diarran , eshte ndeshje kthimin ne Berrnabeu ne Nentor keshtu qe gjithqka metet pezull deri atherë.
> 
> Sonte nuk luajten Ozil , Alonso , Marcelo , Carvalho ndersa Di Maria dhe Higuain luajten vetem 15 minuta.


Po pederi qe i dha 4 gola cfare beri  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Robben

> Po pederi qe i dha 4 gola cfare beri


Pederi ja fut 6 copa ne ndeshjen e kthimit..

edhe a ke pas ti diqka me ate qe po e din qe esht peder a??

----------


## Milkway

> Pederi ja fut 6 copa ne ndeshjen e kthimit..
> 
> edhe a ke pas ti diqka me ate qe po e din qe esht peder a??


hahahahahahaahha ....op e pash si ja rrasi  :perqeshje:  

oo katunar pederi pej hanes shifet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## no name

> Ozil eshte i shkelqyer dhe me pelqen shum , ndersa Khedira s`ma mbush syrin.
> 
> Sonte barazuam me Murcien per Kupen e Mbretit , nje dominim i plotë po kur mbrohesh me 11 lojtar dhe nje portjer fantastik nuk ke shka te besh , ai Pedro Leon humbi 1 rast %% , eshte i lodhur fare bashke me ate graneron dhe diarran , eshte ndeshje kthimin ne Berrnabeu ne Nentor keshtu qe gjithqka metet pezull deri atherë.
> 
> *Sonte nuk luajten Ozil , Alonso , Marcelo , Carvalho ndersa Di Maria dhe Higuain luajten vetem 15 minuta.*


Sa qaheni edhe ju nuk luajti filani e fallani! Murcia është një skuadër e rangut të *Real Madrid B*, me këtë skuadër duhet ta fitoj Reali. Turp që nuk fituan sonte, 80% e lojtarëve të formacionit i patën në lojë. Mourinho u nxi, u bë për ti hëngër k0qet e veta. 

Hajt urime.  :xx: 


P.S; Merni mësim prej Barcelonës se si fitohen këto skuadrat e vogla me formacion REMIX, rezervat e skuadrës së parë, dhe të rinjtë e *FC Barcelona B*.  :shkelje syri:

----------

